
How Only Being Able to Use Logic to Make Decisions Destroyed a Man’s Life - miraj
http://nymag.com/scienceofus/2016/06/how-only-using-logic-destroyed-a-man.html
======
cholmon
Reminds me of this guy...

[https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Phineas_Gage](https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Phineas_Gage)

Interesting tidbit about recovery: "A report of Gage's physical and mental
condition shortly before his death implies that his most serious mental
changes were temporary, so that in later life he was far more functional, and
socially far better adapted, than in the years immediately following his
accident. A social recovery hypothesis suggests that Gage's work as a
stagecoach driver in Chile fostered this recovery by providing daily structure
which allowed him to regain lost social and personal skills."

I wonder if Elliot from OP had the opportunity for a similar recovery.

